# Sons first top water muskie



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Hunter was looking forward to going out with the guys Sunday mourning after hearing about the fish that were caught Saturday 34, 35 inchers on top water! That mourning the fish hit at my bait and missed I told Hunter to throw back over the tree just off the bank and reel. The cast was on the money and the fish nailed the topwater plug, out of the water Just Like a tarpon and in the net.. The fish is a 33.5 incher.  I caught a 28 incher just after that.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You're son will never forget that. (Nor Dad probably). Nice healthy fish. Catch them at the Cave?


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! I would pay big bucks to get one on a topwater! 
Great pics! Your son's expression is priceless!  Congrats!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Way to go, that's really sweet. Your son will definately remember that forever! He's caught more topwater muskies than some of my friends! First and second muskies I ever caught casting were both on Jackpots. It's always awesome to see the fish come up and slam topwaters. 

I always wondered, how freakin' awesome it would be to see a fish come up and eat something real off the surface, like a frog, baby duck, or muskrat. You know it happens, fish wouldnt hit topwaters if it didn't....

I recently got a new topwater from American Hardwood Lures, and it's truely incredible. Sweet paintjob, heavy hardware, simply the best all-around topwater I've ever purchased. 

Check them out: http://www.musky-lures.com/


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats to you both. He will remeber that fish for the rest of his life. I'm with Jim, anyone looking for topwaters check out AHL's. I got a Mini and a Turbo, the quality is unmatched.


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> You're son will never forget that. (Nor Dad probably). Nice healthy fish. Catch them at the Cave?


Yes we were at the cave way up the river.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome job!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Hunter's photo is one of the best Musky pics I have ever seen!! Good for him!!
John


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Talk about a trophy...that picture of Hunter in that hat, with that fish, is a once in a lifetime shot. I'd be getting that one enlarged and framed.

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

How old is Hunter? That photo is priceless. He won't ever forget that day.


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

MadMac said:


> How old is Hunter? That photo is priceless. He won't ever forget that day.


Hunter is 5, will be 6 in October and can't wait till next weekend to be back on the water!!!


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

SKEET said:


> Hunter is 5, will be 6 in October and can't wait till next weekend to be back on the water!!!


WOW, very impressive! My son is 6, and I can't imagine his face hooking into a musky! That is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I thought he was about 5. That is very impressive.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! That is awesome!!!!! Congratulations to your son.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

that's absolutely awesome man great picture, once in a lifetime


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

and this is why i love muskie fishing! That's awesome dude!


----------

